# How do I select forums to view in "New Posts"?



## RonB (Dec 10, 2014)

I know I did it before, but I can no longer find the list of forums to select which I would like to view as "New Posts". Now it appears that I am getting the new posts from all forums, and I didn't do anything to change it because I can't find it.  I've searched everywhere I can think of, and gone through all the faqs and help topics I can think of, but I just can't find it again. 
Would someone please tell me where to go... 

Thanx,
Ron


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 11, 2014)

That capability was added by an installed hack to our vBulletin software called "Opt-Out".  You could choose which forums to include in New Posts via a new control in your user profile (accessed via the UserCP link in the blue navigation bar near the top of the page).  Unfortunately, that hack has not been updated in several years and no longer works with our current vBulletin version.  

For me, all my old forum choices are still honored (at least I think they are, I haven't actually checked this in a while), but there is no way to change or edit them because the control is no longer displayed in my profile.

In fact, the last posts in the thread for this hack on vbulletin.org were mine from two years ago asking for help on this.


----------



## RonB (Dec 11, 2014)

Thanx Doug - I would have pulled my hair out looking for this - _if_ I had any ~ Ron


----------



## Makai Guy (Dec 11, 2014)

Alternative:

SUBSCRIBE to the forums you wish to follow.  Then your UserCP will list them and indicate which have new posts since your last login.   My UserCP has been my access point for the bbs for many years ([noparse]http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/usercp.php[/noparse]).


----------



## vacationtime1 (Dec 11, 2014)

RonB said:


> Thanx Doug - I would have pulled my hair out looking for this - _if_ I had any ~ Ron



I _*had*_ been pulling my hair out on this.  Now I know it wasn't me.  At least I still have (some, but not much) hair left.


----------

